# Strange MiniDSP issue



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Guys this is a 2 speaker setup (eventually a sub will be added) using the 2 x 4 Minidsp 

I'm having some strange issues where I get output even though I mute say the ch 1 input which should mute channels 1 and 3 iirc but when I do this it doesn't. and the same if I do ch 2 input. When I mute both the sound goes away. Now things get even odder when I try to mute on the output side. Seems as if things are being summed and gets all out of whack. 

I've been trying to wrap my head around this and try to figure this out. When you mute on side that side should mute and no sound be present. It's not

Using 2 way Sub plugin.


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

By the looks of the diagram on the plugin, it looks like if you mute Ch1 input, out Ch1 will retain sound because it is summed with the Ch2 input. Ch3 output should go quiet. Conversely, muting Ch2 input would still have output on Ch2 output because of summing with Ch1 input. Ch4 should go quiet. Only by muting both Ch1 and Ch2 input will you block Ch1 and Ch2 output. So, mute Ch1 input, Ch1 output will remain on, Ch3 will mute. Mute Ch2 input, Ch2 output will remain on, Ch4 output will mute.

However, you can run the sub out channels in stereo mode rather than mono. Then when you mute an input, the whole side will mute.

Can you confirm that?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

iamstubb said:


> By the looks of the diagram on the plugin, it looks like if you mute Ch1 input, out Ch1 will retain sound because it is summed with the Ch2 input. Ch3 output should go quiet. Conversely, muting Ch2 input would still have output on Ch2 output because of summing with Ch1 input. Ch4 should go quiet. Only by muting both Ch1 and Ch2 input will you block Ch1 and Ch2 output. So, mute Ch1 input, Ch1 output will remain on, Ch3 will mute. Mute Ch2 input, Ch2 output will remain on, Ch4 output will mute.
> 
> However, you can run the sub out channels in stereo mode rather than mono. Then when you mute an input, the whole side will mute.
> 
> Can you confirm that?


I have this set for Stereo mode so there should be no summing at all? 


So I should be using Ch 3 and 4 for things to work correctly? As far as L and R speakers (mains) and then 1 and 2 for the sub when I add that in.

Hmm if I read the top portion of the datasheet thats exactly what It says to do. I will try that out right now and report back


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

That's right. Channels 1&2 are for subs. I suppose mono is best in a car. Use Channels 3& 4 in high-pass mode to go to your speakers. In my case I am only running Channel 1 to my sub mono input. You could also run a Y-connector from 1&2 to the mono input.


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

Just in case, the order of the outputs remains the same on the unit. It is always 1,2,3,4 so although the diagram lists 1,3, outputs as coming from Ch1 input, and 2,4, as coming from Ch2 input, the order on the physical unit remains the same.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks it was a fail read on my part. Works great now


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

Happy Tuning! I get turned around a lot, even when I read things. Glad the forum was helpful.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

iamstubb said:


> Happy Tuning! I get turned around a lot, even when I read things. Glad the forum was helpful.


Lol. I can fully agree with that.


----------

